# Maior onda de calor dos últimos 65 anos



## Angelstorm (19 Jul 2006 às 18:19)

A onda de calor que terminou na passada segunda-feira foi a maior dos últimos 65 anos em Portugal, pela sua extensão espacial e temporal, informou esta quarta-feira o Instituto de Meteorologia.

Desde 1941 que não se registava uma onda de calor tão significativa como a do início deste mês de Julho e que se estendeu a quase todo o território nacional, prolongando-se durante onze dias no Alentejo.

A onda de calor esteve associada aos valores muito altos da temperatura mínima que agravaram a situação de grande desconforto térmico.

A sequência de dias com valores da temperatura mínima iguais ou superiores a 20 graus (noites tropicais) foi, em grande parte do território, a maior observada desde 1990.

Na estação da Serra do Pilar (Porto), as mínimas atingiram 24,4 graus batendo o recorde histórico, desde que são feitas medições meteorológicas em Portugal. Anadia, com 24 graus, Fonte Boa (Santarém), com 22,8 graus e Mértola, com 28,7 graus também bateram ou igualaram recordes anteriores nas temperaturas mínimas.

Segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, o maior número de noites tropicais consecutivas verificou-se em Zebreira (12), Faro (onze) e Almodôvar (dez).

Quanto às máximas, até dia 12, apesar de se terem registado altas temperaturas na Amareleja (43,1 graus), Lousã (40,9) ou Alcácer do Sal (41,7), nenhuma ultrapassou os máximos observados no mês de Julho anteriormente.


Fonte:
Correio da Manhã


----------



## tozequio (19 Jul 2006 às 18:22)

Acho interessante que esta onda de calor teve muito menos mediatismo do que por exemplo a de 2003, e acabou por ser a maior dos últimos 65 anos.

Curioso...


----------



## dj_alex (19 Jul 2006 às 19:21)

ja fiz referencia a isso no topic do seguimento mas aqui fica a repetição...
Não acreditem em tudo o que os jornalistas dizem....Santa paciencia....

---------------------------------------------------------------------
Estes jornalistas são burros...e estupidos...E ainda por cima não sabem ler...

A informação do IM : ocorreu uma onda de calor que pela sua extensão espacial (quase todo o território) e temporal (11 dias na região do Alentejo) pode ser considerada a mais significativa observada em Julho desde 1941. 
http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/fenome_especiais/onda_jul_2006_fim

A informação da SIC : Desde 1941 que não se registava uma onda de calor tão significativa como a do início deste mês de Julho e que se estendeu a quase todo o território nacional, prolongando-se durante 11 dias no Alentejo.
http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/v...os+65+anos.htm

Sinceramente...só há chapada...e mesmo assim era pouco....   Trolhas....
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Luis França (19 Jul 2006 às 19:57)

Concordo plenamente ctg! Os jornalistas cometem erros de matemática, tradução e compreensão da língua materna trocando as voltas ao texto para desinformar ou causar espanto aos seus leitores com tamanhas calinadas.

Veja-se as notícias do tsunami há 2 dias atrás:
- Reuteurs  - intensidade 7.7  / cerca de 367 vítimas à partida
- Portugal  -        "          7.2  /   "          80          "

Por isso vejam as noticias através da Net em todo o mundo e depois comparem com as que cá foram mal traduzidas ...   


Será isto um cometa ou uma nave daquelas ?  

http://sohowww.nascom.nasa.gov/data/realtime/javagif/gifs/20060719_0242_c3.gif


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2006 às 20:03)

É bom que não fique nenhuma dúvida, esta onda de calor foi menos intensa que a do Verão de 2003, tanto em número de dias como nos valores de temperatura máxima e mínima.

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/clima/clima_ondacalor3.html


----------



## VII (19 Jul 2006 às 20:06)

O alarmismo barato infelizmente está na moda em Portugal!


----------



## tozequio (19 Jul 2006 às 20:39)

Dan disse:
			
		

> É bom que não fique nenhuma dúvida, esta onda de calor foi menos intensa que a do Verão de 2003, tanto em número de dias como nos valores de temperatura máxima e mínima.
> 
> http://web.meteo.pt/pt/clima/clima_ondacalor3.html



Bem me parecia um bocado estranho... para a próxima vou directamente ao site do IM em vez de me fiar nestes jornalistas de 3ª


----------



## dj_alex (20 Jul 2006 às 00:47)

Dan disse:
			
		

> É bom que não fique nenhuma dúvida, esta onda de calor foi menos intensa que a do Verão de 2003, tanto em número de dias como nos valores de temperatura máxima e mínima.
> 
> http://web.meteo.pt/pt/clima/clima_ondacalor3.html




Mas vcs estavam a duvidar de mim sobre este assunto ??? hehehe eu que fiz o estagio em ondas de calor e frio?? hehehe   

Tou a brincar...Acho que nos devemos ter sempre espirito critico em relação as noticias lançadas pelos jornalistas e ir tentar ir buscar a informação directamente a fonte....


----------

